

The Real Tech Wives of Entrepreneurs (Audio) - jv22222
http://techzinglive.com/page/1141/200-tz-wives-setting-the-record-straight

======
dugmartin
This was a great 200th episode. Congratulations on the milestone guys and
thank your wives again.

